# Peter Abelard= pierre Abélard=Petrus Abelardius, what the best album made Lp or cd



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im waiting for a Peterabelard from 1974 sound super for analogue era, than i also like very mutch the fameous Planctus Daviiidis on the cd album vox cosmica Hildegard von Bingen one of the best uttermost etherical version of this work.

I have fews album of the afforeded mention composer, what your favorite please , if you dig ars antiqua?
Regards :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Have you heard this?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Have you heard this?* yes indeed sir, a fine album i order it recentlly in cd format i haad it in download legit format but download want wrong and it split up, i was mad end of the story so i said let's buy this ones in cd format , cds dont split up., have a nice day ,, regards


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I’m off to hear Cappella Prantensis play Obrecht Missa Maria Zart in Antrwerp tomorrow. 

The Mary Berry repays listening, you have to get the knack of listening to chant. Paul Hillier recorded a nice O quanta qualia, and Jeremy Summerly recorded a nice Planctus David.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I just want to draw your attention to a rather fine, austere, performance of Planctus David here









Summerly is, IMO, one of the very few singers who can take a long sequence like this and make it into music with no support - a Cappella, solo, no instruments. I remember thinking the same in his Voir Dit recording (Machaut)

Having said that, I'm not convinced at all that the austere approach is the best here, it's a bit grizzly to listen to, you have to be in a masochistic mood and be sporting a hair shirt, at least if you don't have a spontaneous aural comprehension of Latin. I've been enjoying the dramatic story telling style of Sequentia in Planctus David very much, in this recording


----------

